# ISTANBUL | Divan Residence at G Tower | +100m | 30 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Divan Residence at G Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://gtower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/wyndhamistanbul/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/v/elite-worl...5bfe27a4?openPhotoId=599529cab6b04b2554551dbd


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/maryapi/?hl=en


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Completed. Source Login • Instagram








The exact height is 102.20 meters.


----------

